# +ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاطى&#156



## †gomana† (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*+ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاطى&#156*

*+ ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاطىء +*




*  الهي الحبيب .......
أناديك يا حبيبي أن تعاونني في توبتي ....و أن تحسب نفسي الشقية مع أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشر .....
و أن تقبل دموع توبتي كما قبلت المرأة الخاطئة 
و كما قبلت دموع و توبة القديس موسي الأسود و القديسة بائيسة ...
اقبلني اليك ..
و اجعلني مستحقة في اليوم الأخير أن اسمع ذلك الصوت المملوء فرحا القائل ...
( ادخل الي فرح سيدك ..أيها العبد الأمين..فقد كنت أمينا في القليل فسأقيمك علي الكثير )..
لكي انعم برؤيتك و الجلوس معك في ملكوتك ياحبيبي الذي أعددته لي منذ تأسيس العالم*



*طلب
اذكرونى فى فتات صلاتكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 ديسمبر 2005)

صلاه جميله اوى يا جيجي ربنا معاكى وثقى ربنا بيحبك


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسيه يا ميرنا على مرورك الجميل ده 

ربنا يعين ضعفى ويرحمنى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 ديسمبر 2005)

صلاة ممتعة جدا
شكرا جومانة


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسيه جدا يا كيرو على مرورك 

ربنا معاك


----------



## EgyZizo (6 يناير 2007)

الأخت جمانة

أشــاركك نفس الصلاة وأصرخ إلى ربى يسوع قائلاً: أناديك يا حبيبي أن تعاونني في توبتي ..... و أن تقبل دموع توبتي 

آمين استجب يارب

صلى من أجلى أنا أيضاً يا جمانة


----------



## بنت الفادى (6 يناير 2007)

الله يا جومانه صلاة جميله قوى
ربنا معاكى


----------



## انستاسيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: +ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاط&#16*

ان الرب رحوم ورؤوف ربنا معك يا جمانة فانا ايضا اريد ان اشارك في الصلاة 
ايها الملك السماوي المعزي روح الحق الحاضر في كل مكان وصقع والمالىء الكل كنز الصالحات ورازق الحياة هلم واسكن فينا وطهرنا من كل دنس وخلص ايها الصالح نفوسنا... أمين


----------



## تونى 2010 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: +ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاطىœ*

يارب امين واجعلنا مستحقين ان نعاينك .
وارحمنا واغفر لنا خطايانا.


----------



## انستاسيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: +ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاط&#16*

*ايتها السيدة الطاهرة العذراء النقية عروس الله العادمة العيب البريئة من الادناس يا من بمولدك المعجز اتحد كلمة الله بالبشر وطبيعتنا المقصا اقرنتها مع السماويين يا رجاء من ليس لهم رجاء سواك وحدك يا من هي معونة للمحاربين اليها ونصرة مستعدة للمسارعين اليهايا ملجأ كل المسحين لا ترذلني انا الخاطيء*


----------



## girl of my lord (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: +ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاط&#16*

ميرسي ياجومانه علي الصلاه دي
اذكريني في صلاواتك
ربنا معاكي


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: +ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاط&#16*

*سلام المسيح:*

*أمــــــــين كيرياليسون*


----------

